# DRL's changed to halos and got them brighter!



## spaniard2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

*F10 2011 brighter halos*



chinese_food said:


> First, I want to say thank you to all the guys that took their time to upload all of the info.
> 
> I, like many others did not get the xenon package. I tested out DRL_MODUS and changed the brightness to 100%
> 
> ...


Hello, I just bought a 2011 F10 and even though mine has the xenon headlights, the halos look like your pic #1 (before) not very bright white, Can you send me step by step instructions how to turn them bright like on your pic #2 please? I have read the entire thread but have no idea how to get started. Any help is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## spaniard2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have Xenon's and mine was already defaulted to wert_01__100% / Werte=64.


 Hello, I just bought a 2011 528i (f10) with xenon headlights, yet the halo rings have a faint white color that can't hardly been seen during the day and not that great during night driving, with the xenons on they almost fade. I did notice this while I tested the car, but I assumed I would be able to change the Led bulb for a 20W 6000K LED to make the rings as brighter as the later F10 models... 
Now I after receiving the replacement Led I ordered for this purpose I find that there is no way to replace it.

Has anyone with this same set been able to make the rings brighter on the xenon model 2011 via coding? I saw the post above with the two pics but he says that is the halogen model. Please clarify..

I also wanted to replace the D1S Factory xenon bulb (4300K) for the whiter 5500K and I am told that I cannot do it myself because there are two bolts that can not be accessed via the little window on the wheel housing access. Can anyone confirm this?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## spaniard2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

answers anyone Please?


----------



## koshko92 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi! I just bought an f11 and mine is too like in first picture. And my Drl appear just in auto with checked box in i drive but mine drl is lights + angels eyes. If I buy carly app can I chose just angels eyes for drl and do it brighter? Thanks in advance!!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Rico1902 (Jul 1, 2017)

spaniard2010 said:


> Hello, I just bought a 2011 528i (f10) with xenon headlights, yet the halo rings have a faint white color that can't hardly been seen during the day and not that great during night driving, with the xenons on they almost fade. I did notice this while I tested the car, but I assumed I would be able to change the Led bulb for a 20W 6000K LED to make the rings as brighter as the later F10 models...
> Now I after receiving the replacement Led I ordered for this purpose I find that there is no way to replace it.
> 
> Has anyone with this same set been able to make the rings brighter on the xenon model 2011 via coding? I saw the post above with the two pics but he says that is the halogen model. Please clarify..
> ...


Unfortunately the led lighting is part of the headlight, you would have to disassemble the light to get to led and I don't know if then you can even change it. You should be able to replace the Xenon bulb yourself, may need some tools but you can do it.


----------



## koshko92 (Aug 16, 2017)

I m back. If you have halogen on ur f10 f11 you can t have angels eyes brighter even if you coding with carly. That s it ...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

